

Ask HN: Resume help? - UsedNConfused

Hi HN, I'm a 23 year old individual who has a deep passion for technology &#38; business. This is my current resume and to me it looks perfect. Maybe someone can help me tune it up a little bit? Trying to find a job as a systems engineer. Thanks in advance.<p>Original Microsoft Word Document
http://usershare.net/78zistzolvcr<p>UsedNConfused
Email@Email.com
123 Fake St, San Francisco Ca
123.456.7890<p>TECHNICAL SKILLS   |
Software-   Microsoft Windows x32/amd64: Server 2008/R2, Server 2003/R2, Windows 8, Windows 7, Vista, XP, Mint 7, SBS, WDS, WinPE, Powershell, Exchange, Office, Avocent DSView, Product Studio, KVM over IP, Dameware, SMS, Netmeeting, Webex,  BlackIce, Data Protector, Citrix, RUP, WTT, ASI, Debugger.<p>Hardware-  HP ProLiant DL Server series, HP Mass Storage Array, Dell PowerEdge Server Series, Dell PowerVault,  Comptrol,  Avocent DSR.<p>WORK EXPERIENCE   |
	Microsoft Corporation						                                2010-2010
via VanceInfo
Software Test Engineer II<p>On boarding, scheduling, and execution of TEX Win8 automated test passes in labs with over 400 machines for Windows Core Development. Responsible for triaging the test passes in WTT and sending out results to developers.<p>•The following tools are used for triage:  
o    WTT: a complete test case management and automation tool, which uses Product Studio to report and query bugs. 
o    KVM over IP: a virtual machine tool to visualize and interact in a centralized way with lab machines.
o   AutoTriager: a machine failure tracker which shows which machines are broken within the debugger (kernel, infrastructure, or network).
o     DWP: a centralized tool to extract the debugger stack traces on the machines that have broken into the debugger.
•     Test preparation 
o   Configure and maintain operating systems, specs, and machine hardware configurations  for different tests to be scheduled on a mass variety of machines.
o   Implemented new automation processes for day to day tasks and projects, including scripted ASI .ISO’s/.WIM’s, WTT jobs,  machine deployments and PowerShell scripts.<p>	Microsoft Corporation						                                2008-2009
via Excell
Software Test Engineer I<p>o  Execution of Enterprises BVT (eBVT) testing in which debugger was used for analysis of kernel, user-mode, and infrastructure breaks in a highly demanding environment for Win 7.
o   Analysis and logging of eBVT bugs within Product Studio and BugCheck to keep track of how our teams tests were running. 
o   Created documentation for new employees on the software development life cycle.<p>	Boeing Corporation						                                2007-2008
TekSystems
Network RAS Analyst<p>Worked in a helpdesk environment where we would receive incoming client and customer calls on where our knowledge was used to help with troubleshooting of software and hardware networking access issues. Support so vast, even including in-home networks and personal PC’s on almost any issue 24/7/365.<p>•Supported the following:  
o   VPN connections for remote users, Cisco hard token/soft token technology.
o   WAN/LAN (wired/wireless networks) and filtered internet access. 
o   Proxy/Reverse proxy filtered internet access via SSLVPN for suppliers and contractors. 
o   Enterprise data backup and protection.
o   Remote access with Avaya, Dameware, SMS, Netmeeting, Webex, IPSec.<p>	GeekSquad					                      		                     2006-2007
BestBuy
Lead PC Technician<p>Worked in a high-paced environment where my experience guided customers in the right directions in which troubleshooting/ upgrades/ repairs were done to get the best possible outcome.<p>•Supported the following:  
o    Helpdesk operator – technical support, diagnostics, trouble-shooting, software, and hardware issues.
o    Re-imaging hard drives – using Norton Ghost and Acronics True Image.
o    Hardware installation and upgrades – motherboards, processors, memory, graphics cards, sound cards, modems, and full system builds.
o    Operating system installations and upgrades – Windows (95, 98, 2000, NT4, Server 2003, Virtual Server, XP, Vista) Linux, Mint, MAC OS.
o    Software installations and upgrades – All applications of: Adobe, MS Office, Ms Works, Utilities, Virus Scanners (Norton, Panda, Pc-Cillin, McAfee, Kaspersky, AVG), Spyware (Webroot, Trend Micro, McAfee, Lavasoft), Firewall (Norton, McAfee, Trend Micro, Windows), and Diagnostic tools, Driver Updates,, AutoCad, AutoDesk, and more…
o    Lead technician – Manage time, workload, and priorities for 10 technicians.
o    Laptop diagnostics and repair – Dell, Sony, Acer, Hewlett Packard, Apple, and most other brands.
o   Data back-up and recovery – Restored data, OS, files, images, mp3, videos, documents, drivers, and system configurations.
o    In-Home Wireless Installations – 802.11a, b, g, and n wireless cards, routers, access points, signal boosters, and wireless printers for PCs, Laptops, MACs.<p>EDUCATION   
	Green River College Auburn, Wa				                                  2005-2007
*References available upon request.
======
rcfox
Your skills section looks like it was made for matching keywords. What does it
mean to know SMS? That's another thing: too many acronyms! RUP, WTT, ASI.
Nobody's going to know what those are. (Side note: I was about to call you on
Windows 8 experience, until I noticed your most recent job. ;)

Don't list the tools that you used; list your responsibilities and anything
you did that demonstrates your skills.

~~~
UsedNConfused
Thank you, I'll try to get it fixed. Appreciate your help.

------
rcfox
<http://stevehanov.ca/blog/resume_comic.png>

~~~
curt
that's awesome, sad, and yet oh so accurate.

I'd get rid of the obvious skills such as saying your skilled in windows 7 or
you know how to install software, but it does depend on who's going to be
reading your resume. If it's technical person, listing those would throw up
red flags in my head.

------
andrewstuart
Your resume specifies only years and not months, so saying 2010 - 2010 might
mean you worked at a company for 1 day or 12 months. Makes it look like you
are hiding the details.

Is your education last because you are trying to downplay that you do not have
formal qualifications?

~~~
UsedNConfused
Well most of my jobs have been 1 year contracts. I will put in the months I
worked. And I put education last because it was only a couple of years of
going to college before I started working and my career became my important
than my schooling.

Thank you for your time to check out your resume and your input.

~~~
andrewstuart
If your education refers to an incomplete qualification then it should
explicitly state "incomplete".

~~~
UsedNConfused
Thank you, I'll attempt to figure out a way of putting it on there that I have
taken courses over the 2 years without actually getting my AA yet.

